# Why we don't want a war with Russia



## BigCheeseStick (Aug 7, 2013)

Man, 80, fights bear, falls off cliff ? and survives | World news | The Guardian


----------



## Prepadoodle (May 28, 2013)

Wow, sounds like my ex-wife.


----------



## dannydefense (Oct 9, 2013)

Wasn't that Putin?


----------



## retired guard (Mar 7, 2013)

If we did have a war with Russia could we just have them nuke DC then call it quits?


----------



## Seneca (Nov 16, 2012)

You know you are old when the bear thinks you are too tough and stringy to be eaten and throws you over the cliff instead.


----------



## Arizona Infidel (Oct 5, 2013)

If we have a war with them I'm not going to try and eat them, I'll just shoot em and call it good.


----------



## dannydefense (Oct 9, 2013)

To be entirely fair we have a guy who punched a shark in the face just recently. Got away too. Remember reading it on USA Today.


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

Just saw a report that Russia and China are holding diplomat talks and are considering joint military exercises. Don't like the thought of those two be buddies.


----------



## Ripon (Dec 22, 2012)

Can we negotiate in San Francisco?



retired guard said:


> If we did have a war with Russia could we just have them nuke DC then call it quits?


----------



## Ripon (Dec 22, 2012)

Get use to it. They are far more likely to become buds then we are with either one of them. I don't think anyone here will be around when they decide they've had enough of our market though - way too much gain for them to threaten us today - its a 100 years out.



Chipper said:


> Just saw a report that Russia and China are holding diplomat talks and are considering joint military exercises. Don't like the thought of those two be buddies.


----------



## bigdogbuc (Mar 23, 2012)

I don't want to go to war with Russia because I like their guns and I want more of them. I mean come on, the Russians really make great weapons.


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

In two to three years we will be ambushed by a Russian / Chinese strike that will go unchallenged by us. The feds will blame them for the money problems that we fall into but it will allow the feds to accept UN help as long as we sign the UN bill of rights and the UN small arms trade treaty. That will give them the "power" to retaliate against the two attackers but China will join the UN and wipe out Russia. With Russia reduced to a non-entity and the USA apparently down for the count China will look like the next top super power.
That is until the USA brings its critical forces back from the scattered hiding places. Then the USA will claim retaliation over China with an HEMP that will destroy their grid, hits on their new pacific fleet by stealth aircraft, and the use of hi yield nukes on the Chinese ports.
That will fix the US economy for the wealthy, disarm the people, get rid of the pesky bill of rights and our constitution. It is bad for the people, good for the politicians and good for the wealthy - at least in the short term. The people will be under control, jobs will have to come back, and wages will be low again. The cost of living will come down to some extent but wages won't match the cost of living.


----------



## Arizona Infidel (Oct 5, 2013)

PaulS said:


> In two to three years we will be ambushed by a Russian / Chinese strike that will go unchallenged by us. The feds will blame them for the money problems that we fall into but it will allow the feds to accept UN help as long as we sign the UN bill of rights and the UN small arms trade treaty. That will give them the "power" to retaliate against the two attackers but China will join the UN and wipe out Russia. With Russia reduced to a non-entity and the USA apparently down for the count China will look like the next top super power.
> That is until the USA brings its critical forces back from the scattered hiding places. Then the USA will claim retaliation over China with an HEMP that will destroy their grid, hits on their new pacific fleet by stealth aircraft, and the use of hi yield nukes on the Chinese ports.
> That will fix the US economy for the wealthy, disarm the people, get rid of the pesky bill of rights and our constitution. It is bad for the people, good for the politicians and good for the wealthy - at least in the short term. The people will be under control, jobs will have to come back, and wages will be low again. The cost of living will come down to some extent but wages won't match the cost of living.


I don't know how all that will disarm the people. In reality, some people will voluntarily be disarmed, but some will have to be murdered to disarm.


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

You mean that in a war that has taken our military to the "brink of disaster" you would fight the UN small arms treaty and the UN bill of rights so we could get the help the country needs to recover?

They will sell it easily to the masses and then ask those folks to report their neighbors. There will be a small percentage that will hang on to their guns and ammo but no where near the 300 million there is now.


----------



## Fuzzee (Nov 20, 2012)

I for one second don't doubt the Russians to be some tough bastards. And I don't doubt the Chinese and Russians to be one hell of a fight for us if they join together against us when it goes to ground battle. We've got a very strong jet and missile attack force, powerful ships and strong ground forces, but even for our superiority in many fields that alone will not simply hand us victory. China and Russia have been friends for a while now and have had a joint outlook and agreements together to stand up to America influence and military strength for some time now. I think a fight is coming and it's just a question of when. The next world war is said to be a resources war and with oil growing in demand and fresh water decreasing across the world, I don't doubt that either. Populations are growing and China in particular needs more land for their people and food to feed them. IT's just a question of when and both sides have been preparing for it it seems to me.

Russia and China Sign 'Friendship' Pact

Russia-China Defense Pact Against US-NATO In C. Asia? [WWW.STOPNATO.ORG.UK]

Shanghai Cooperation Organisation - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Go2ndAmend (Apr 5, 2013)

Maybe we should send an American Alaskan grizzly bear over there to attack their Russian Brown bear and let them settle it. (Of course, we would hold a special forces Polar Bear in reserve just in case.) I just realized this is my 222 post. It is also one of my favorite cartridges!


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

dannydefense said:


> To be entirely fair we have a guy who punched a shark in the face just recently. Got away too. Remember reading it on USA Today.


It must have been one of those hippie sharks they have now. All hippies should be punched in the face. - Even hippie sharks.


----------



## dannydefense (Oct 9, 2013)

Inor said:


> It must have been one of those hippie sharks they have now. All hippies should be punched in the face. - Even hippie sharks.


Might have been a lanternshark for that matter. A hippie lanternshark.


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

Besides with most sharks all you have to do is turn them "belly up" and they go to LaLa land.

The only one I know of that it doesn't work on is the Mako shark but they're too fast to catch and hold anyway. It does work on great whites - IF you can get them to roll over.
nobody is going to wrestle a 12 ton great white onto its back without a lot of help.


----------



## roy (May 25, 2013)

I was reading this history book that claimed going to war with the Russians didn't end well for the Germans.


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

Which time? In WWII they had a lot of help that made a big difference in the outcome. Part of that help was poor planning by the Germans. Ground fighting in Russia in the winter is bad jo-jo. They were dressed in summer clothes without good supply lines while the Russian government starved part of their population to feed and clothe the military.

The third world war will be fought in the air. The fourth will be fought with stones and sticks.....


----------

